# DSL- und Handy-Tarife ab sofort auch im PCGH-Preisvergleich



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. April 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu DSL- und Handy-Tarife ab sofort auch im PCGH-Preisvergleich gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: DSL- und Handy-Tarife ab sofort auch im PCGH-Preisvergleich


----------



## donald81 (23. April 2009)

Naja, hab mal nach Anbietern für DSL gesucht. Komisch dass nur 3 verschiedene Anbieter angeboten werden (jeder mit ca 7 verschiedenen Tarifen). Ich vermisse da z. B. Alice oder 1&1.
Wenn ich bei meiner Suche die Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit von 6000 auf 16000 änder ist 1&1 dabei. Kaum zu glauben dass 1&1 keinen 6000er Anschluss für unter 40€ bietet.


----------



## Rollora (23. April 2009)

Da freu ich mich, österreicher zu sein: da gibts nette Tarife: telefonieren und Sms gratis sowie null grundgebühr, manchmal sogar mit mobiler Flatrate.
Oder TV, Internet und Telefon Kombipacket um 20 Euro im Monat, wobei das Internet "nur" eine 8 Mbitleitung hat...
Oder Wertkarte: 4 cent für alles (telefoniern, sms)


----------



## g-13mrnice (23. April 2009)

Rollora schrieb:


> Da freu ich mich, österreicher zu sein: da gibts nette Tarife: telefonieren und Sms gratis sowie null grundgebühr, manchmal sogar mit mobiler Flatrate.
> Oder TV, Internet und Telefon Kombipacket um 20 Euro im Monat, wobei das Internet "nur" eine 8 Mbitleitung hat...
> Oder Wertkarte: 4 cent für alles (telefoniern, sms)




Dafür habt ihr kein Meer!! Püüh


----------



## sniggerz (23. April 2009)

donald81 schrieb:


> Naja, hab mal nach Anbietern für DSL gesucht. Komisch dass nur 3 verschiedene Anbieter angeboten werden (jeder mit ca 7 verschiedenen Tarifen). Ich vermisse da z. B. Alice oder 1&1.
> Wenn ich bei meiner Suche die Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit von 6000 auf 16000 änder ist 1&1 dabei. Kaum zu glauben dass 1&1 keinen 6000er Anschluss für unter 40€ bietet.



dafür is dein land ein wenig kleiner als deutschland und erreichst theoretisch weniger menschen umsonst, wobei ich nicht glaube, dass man als österreicher überwiegend in deutschland freunde hat. ich will auch so tarife, wie ihr sie habt


----------



## Rollora (23. April 2009)

sniggerz schrieb:


> dafür is dein land ein wenig kleiner als deutschland und erreichst theoretisch weniger menschen umsonst, wobei ich nicht glaube, dass man als österreicher überwiegend in deutschland freunde hat. ich will auch so tarife, wie ihr sie habt


dadurch, dass wir so ein kleines aber doch repräsentatives Land sind, wird es oft für Tarifexperimente "missbraucht", sprich die großen Unternehmen versuchen zuerst bei uns, ob sich ein Tarifmodell rechnet und dann kommt es (irgendwann mal) zu euch. Dadurch, dass wir so klein sind und doch einige Telekomunternehmen haben die sich konkurrieren und die Riesen auch noch, sind die Preise schön niedrig für die meisten sachen 



g-13mrnice schrieb:


> Dafür habt ihr kein Meer!! Püüh


jetzt sei nicht so gemein, ich wollt nur auch mal einen Vorteil haben


----------

